# 1967 BSA project, electric conversion



## spinnanz (Mar 17, 2020)

Picked up an old BSA yesterday, with a pannier and brand new white wall tires.

Plan is to make another vintage ebike, but this time retain the 3 speed rear hub and keep the original rims. For this, I will need to find a narrow front hub motor and lace it to the original old rim.

As with the last bike, it will have all the electrics inside the pannier bag. I'll tidy the bike up, but keep the rust, no repainting.


----------

